# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Cration d'un moteur de jeu 2D (Organisation)

## Y.CODE

Bonjour  tous,
J'ai pour l'intention de programmer un moteur de jeu en 2D (pas isomtrique) avec la SDL, avec une vue du dessus et permettant la mise en place d'un scnario, mais plusieurs problmes se posent:
Je compte le programmer en C, donc sans OO, or toutes mes recherches ne menaient qu' cela, mais je suppose que ce n'est pas impossible si ? (Je n'ai pas prvu d'apprendre le C++ juste pour a  ::mrgreen:: )

Et surtout: Comment se prsente un moteur de jeu concrtement ? Dois-je crer un bibliothque qui servira de base pour coder mon jeu (mon premier objectif) ou faire un code directement compil et apporter les spcificits des diffrents jeux uniquement avec des fichier  cts ?

Je pense avoir assez d'exprience en codage pour ce projet, mais j'avoue tre un peu perdu avec la notion de moteur de jeu ^^'

Dites-moi si vous avez besoin d'autres prcisions, je vous remercie d'avance.

----------


## yahiko

Question toute bte : as-tu dj programm simplement un jeu (genre Tetris ou un mario-like) ?
Parce que si la rponse est non, il vaut mieux dj que tu commences par a avant de t'attaquer au dveloppement d'un "moteur", qui est a minima deux fois plus complexe et plus long en terme de ralisation.

Pour ce qui est du langage C et de la POO, il faut savoir que tout est programmable sans POO (parce de toute faon tout est ramen  de l'assembleur qui est tout sauf de la POO ^^)
La POO tant juste une facilit d'criture.

----------


## Y.CODE

Oui, j'ai dj programm un snake (que je viens de faire passer en SDL2), donc je suis conscient de la difficult et du temps que peut prendre un jeu, et j'ai tout mon temps (d'ailleurs si a ne prends que deux fois le temps que m'a pris le snake je suis plutt rassur). Si je veux programmer ce moteur, c'est avant tout dans un objectif d'apprentissage (j'aurais cherch un moteur dj fait sinon).

Je me doutais bien que la POO n'tait qu'un moyen "d'organiser son code", ma question tait plutt "est-ce trop difficile de faire un moteur sans la POO ?" mais j'ai ma rponse du coup ^^ .

----------


## yahiko

Si tu as dj programmer un Snake, c'est dj un dbut. Tu peux continuer  programmer d'autres jeux et tu finiras par voir des "patterns" qui pourront in fine te conduire  la ralisation d'un moteur de jeu, mais pas avant.

----------


## Y.CODE

0k, j'ai d'autres ides de projets plus simples. Mais je pense qu'il y a une diffrence entre les jeux type snake/tetris/casse-brique/bomberman/etc. qui ont un gameplay basique, et un jeu ncessitant un scnario, une interaction avec l'environnement et donc des donnes externes au simple code compil. Je veux dire que mme si coder ces jeux m'aideront  m'amliorer en prog, je ne pense pas que cela rsoudra mon problme qui concerne la manire dont se prsente un moteur, et comment s'organiser au moment de le coder.

Enfin, je me trompe peut-tre et je comprend bien que je manque d'exprience, mais si tu pouvais me donner ne serait-ce qu'une piste de rponse, je t'en serais reconnaissant.

----------


## Bousk

Salut,

je vais te donner la rponse que je donne habituellement  ce genre de questions : si tu poses la question, c'est que t'es pas prt.
Coder un snake, Tetris, Mario ou Zelda, c'est kif-kif : tu as des inputs, modifies l'tat du programme/jeu, et affiches l'tat actuel de tout a.

Les donnes, le gameplay ou autre scnar, n'ont strictement rien  voir avec le moteur justement, ce sont des lments "neutres" vis--vis du moteur qui sont propres  chaque projet - et donc pas dans le moteur  proprement parler.

Le moteur est de loin l'exercice le plus difficile, et c'est pas par hasard.



> mais si tu pouvais me donner ne serait-ce qu'une piste de rponse, je t'en serais reconnaissant.


Ta question n'en est pas une. Il n'y a pas de rponse  "comment faire un moteur".  ::weird::

----------


## Y.CODE

Trs bien, dans ce cas, je vais m'attaquer  des objectifs moins imposants, pour y revenir plus tard.

Merci pour vos conseils !

----------

